
The End of Malaria? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/could-we-see-the-end-of-malaria
======
tim333
The Gates video showing the decline is cool
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdgXtD9QOwM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdgXtD9QOwM)

